# General > Literature >  Local book nominated for Book of the Year!

## JI14

*Caithness Archaeology: Aspects of Prehistory* has been nominated for Book of the Year in the 2016 Current Archaeology Awards.

Would be fantastic and greatly appreciated if you could vote - http://www.archaeology.co.uk/vote

----------


## denzel

Voted - best of luck

----------


## JI14

Thank you!

----------


## Anji

I've voted, and also ordered a copy.  It's about time more people were aware of the wealth of archaeology in Caithness.

Good luck!

----------


## stumpy

Just voted, one of the best books I've read this year.

----------


## JI14

Thank you all for your votes and lovely comments!

----------


## Anji

I received my copy a few days ago and am really enjoying it.  It is informative without being boring.  Come the better weather, I'll be getting out and having a look at much more archaeology now that I know where to find it.  Maybe now at least some tourists will stop using Caithness as a mere stepping stone to the archaeology of Orkney.

----------


## West Coaster

Just voted - good luck!!!

----------

